# هل يوجد أختبار لقياس الرغوه



## chemist.ahmedfathy (10 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هل يوجد إختبار معملى يمكننى القيام به لقياس قوة الرغوه بين منتجين مختلفين مثل الصابون السائل أو الشامبو , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هو في اختبار اسمه Ross Miller بتحضر 1% محلول من منتجك وبتحضر 1% محلول من market leader المنتج الاهم في السوق وبتحطهم في سليندر مدرج وتعمل shaking وتشوف الرغوة هتوصل كم سم وتاخد القراءة وتعمل نفس الشىء مع ماركت ليدر وتقارنهم ببعض الاختبار ده مش علمى هو مجرد indication بيديلك فكره عن الرغوة في منتجك مقارنة بمنتج اخر في السوق .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس , ممكن إيميلك علشان أبعتلك عليه الرسائل لو ميكنش عندك مانع لانى حاولت أكتبلك رسائل فى الخاص والمنتدى مبيسمحش الا لو مشاركاتى وصلت 50 وجزاك الله عنى خيرا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس , ممكن إيميلك علشان أبعتلك عليه الرسائل لو ميكنش عندك مانع لانى حاولت أكتبلك رسائل فى الخاص والمنتدى مبيسمحش الا لو مشاركاتى وصلت 50 وجزاك الله عنى خيرا .


مفيش مانع طبعا بس انا افضل تكون كل الاستفسارات هنا في العام علشان الكل يستفيد


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> مفيش مانع طبعا بس انا افضل تكون كل الاستفسارات هنا في العام علشان الكل يستفيد



عندك حق يا باشمهندس فى النقطه دى , وممنون جدا ليك و لحسن تفاعلك معى ومساعدتك الدائمة لى .


----------



## Teknovalley (16 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي الكريم أحمد
لقد قام الاخوة الافاضل بالرد على سؤالك و احببت ان ارفق هذه الملفات زيادة في المعلومة ارجوا ان اينفع الله بها


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

Teknovalley قال:


> أخي الكريم أحمد
> لقد قام الاخوة الافاضل بالرد على سؤالك و احببت ان ارفق هذه الملفات زيادة في المعلومة ارجوا ان اينفع الله بها



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------

